# RIP 2012 Cruze - Accident at 50mph



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

That looks pretty bad; glad you both are okay.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

How was the lady and her car doing afterwords?


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah it was pretty bad. I'm really glad we are okay as well..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

One of the reasons I drive the cruze is how many accidents I have seen reported like this where everyone walks away with minor injury's. Nice to know the cruze doesn't get ripped in half in an accident like the old cavalier could.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, car took the hit well. Glad you're OK and got away mostly unharmed. 

Accidents hurt a lot more the next day.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow glad to hear you guys were okay.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Co-worker was going down the interstate(70+?) at night when a Envoy came out of the median, backwards.
He had a broken leg, bruising and his son had some internal bruising but both recovered.
http://

You can see the Envoy behind the Cruze.
The Cruze is a safe car for sure.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Like Spacedout, every accident I see with one impresses me. These cars may have a few issues to deal with in terms of reliability, and they may not hold resale value too well, but at the end of the day, you can't put a price on safety.

Now go out and get yourself a new Cruze!


----------



## NavyRPDavis (Mar 12, 2014)

reading posts like this just make it to where i cannot wait to get a cruze in a couple months. Found the right one. And ironically enough. Just like the picture. I have a g6 right now that im trading in for the cruze. Looking forward to that gas mileage too. And good to see only minor injuries.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Like Spacedout, every accident I see with one impresses me. These cars may have a few issues to deal with in terms of reliability, and they may not hold resale value too well, but at the end of the day, you can't put a price on safety.
> 
> Now go out and get yourself a new Cruze!


I am currently waiting on the insurance company to come look at it today to deem it totaled so I can begin the process for looking for a new one. I really wanted a diesel Cruze as they came out with it the year after I bought mine, but it doesn't come in the 6 speed manual and I really want another manual as mine was.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Co-worker was going down the interstate(70+?) at night when a Envoy came out of the median, backwards.
> He had a broken leg, bruising and his son had some internal bruising but both recovered.
> http://
> 
> ...


Wow, I cannot believe how much damage that car took and they both lived. That is very very impressive! Wow.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

TFroehlichIII said:


> Wow, I cannot believe how much damage that car took and they both lived. That is very very impressive! Wow.



I second that. I am glad that everyone has been ok so far. As a message to the community I know we love to drive our cars but please be safe and drive cautiously. (this coming from an a-hole driver sometimes)


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

NavyRPDavis said:


> reading posts like this just make it to where i cannot wait to get a cruze in a couple months. Found the right one. And ironically enough. Just like the picture. I have a g6 right now that im trading in for the cruze. Looking forward to that gas mileage too. And good to see only minor injuries.


Welcome to the world of the Cruze. I loved my Cruze. 100% no complaints about the car. The 6 speed manual was really nice and it offered a lot of trunk room. I drove to and from Florida twice with my girlfriend and we rode comfortably there and back no problem! It's good that you have joined this forum because it's the best one it comes the this particular car. There are a lot of helpful people on here with answers to any questions you may have, whether it be mods, repairs, ways to improve fuel economy, and just general ups and downs about the vehicle.

Welcome!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow and all the Airbags went off as well! I was run over by a Semi and not one air bag went off. I could have used at least one to protect me from raining and exploding glass. I was going less than 20 mph but the darn truck took me with him. Very impressive CRUZE pics for a high speed accident! You can see what happens to an older Car at 55
Dragnet Jack Webb "One Fatal Second" Classic Speech 1967 - YouTube








My Former Car. RIP!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Sucks for your car, but if it wasn't for the safety of these vehicles, things could have been worse. Glad everyone was alright after the accident with no major injuries. How's the lady in the other vehicle??


----------



## NavyRPDavis (Mar 12, 2014)

TFroehlichIII said:


> Welcome to the world of the Cruze. I loved my Cruze. 100% no complaints about the car. The 6 speed manual was really nice and it offered a lot of trunk room. I drove to and from Florida twice with my girlfriend and we rode comfortably there and back no problem! It's good that you have joined this forum because it's the best one it comes the this particular car. There are a lot of helpful people on here with answers to any questions you may have, whether it be mods, repairs, ways to improve fuel economy, and just general ups and downs about the vehicle.
> 
> Welcome!


Thanks! The one I found is an LT RS w/ 1.4T & 6speed m/t


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NavyRPDavis said:


> Thanks! The one I found is an LT RS w/ 1.4T & 6speed m/t


Great combination - you will love it. Welcome to CT!


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Hot **** I'm glad you're okay! That looks intense.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad you and your gf are ok!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

TFroehlichIII said:


> I am currently waiting on the insurance company to come look at it today to deem it totaled so I can begin the process for looking for a new one. I really wanted a diesel Cruze as they came out with it the year after I bought mine, but it doesn't come in the 6 speed manual and I really want another manual as mine was.


Glad you are ok! Did the lady that pulled in front of you have an excuse other than, "I never saw him?"

And I whole heartedly recommend going Diesel. I miss my manual sometimes, but man is the Diesel just a cruiser! (Cruzer?) Check out my build link in my signature for further convincing


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I wanted a manual too, did weigh getting an ECO (2013 ECOs were available at deep discount) but got the CTD anyway. I'm telling myself I'd rather have manual trans again with RWD so I'll hold off a while longer.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

man I love my Cruze


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, glad you're ok after that. It looks pretty bad, but at least you both walked away to talk about it.

I'm sure someone will buy it at auction and fix it. I'm amazed at how many wrecked Cruze's are sold at auction.

A few years back, I was hit by a semi truck in my Corvette and I was impressed with how it held up as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yet another totalled Cruze that did it's job protecting the passengers. I'm glad the two of you are basically OK.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't try this on a motorcycle going 55 mph. Not only feel a lot safer, but even getting far better fuel economy.

Still no comments about that woman that ran the traffic light, is she okay, was she ticketed? Sure helps during the settlement process, did you get checked out in emergency?

And like Jblackburn stated, hurts a lot more the next day, things can even show up a year later, so don't be too quick to sign a release.

Speaking from experience these insurance companies will pull every dirty trick in the book, like you are 30% responsible for just being there. Assuming its the other persons fault, her insurance company should provide you with a loaner, so you can take your sweet time in finding a replacement.

You may not know this, but your Cruze has a spy box buried inside, opposing insurance company may try to get subpena to read the data. Will know how fast you were driving, how quickly you reacted, wearing your safety belts, etc. But the two most important things are you and your friend.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad everyone walked away.

Now let's have a moment of silence for the little LS that sacrificed itself to save it's owners.

:th_angelsmiley4:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TFroehlichIII said:


> Hey Everyone,
> So two days ago I had a serious accident at an intersection. I was approaching an intersection with a stop light that was green for me, the same intersection I take everyday to and from work and school. I approached the green light as normal with my girlfriend in the car riding passenger at the speed limit of 50 mph. At the last second a lady (you can see her car on the on ramp in one of the photos) ran a red light and I t-boned her doing about 50 mph as once I saw her I slammed on the clutch and the brakes but I don't think it slowed me down much. Once I hit her my car spun and hit her car on the driver rear door, every airbag went off in the vehicle. My only injury was my jammed thumb and the side airbag came down and hit me in the face, taking some skin off the side of my noes. My girlfriend's only injury was a dislocated finger from the airbag hitting her just right. I have to say that we are very very lucky and that I have to really give props to the safety of this vehicle. I am a college student and I would highly recommend this vehicle because of the safety of it. All I have to say is that this could have been a lot worse, and that I am very lucky that I still have my girlfriend with me here today. Because I have seen accidents not as bad as this turn fatal.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello TFroehlichIII,

We are very sorry to see that this has happened to your vehicle, but more importantly we are happy to see that you and your girlfriend are safe. In regards to the safety of the vehicle, the Cruze 2012 was an IIHS 2012 Top Safety Pick, and it obviously performed. You are both very lucky.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad you and the gf was ok with minor injuries for the situation that took place. 

Do you have active OnStar and did it go off w/o having to press SOS button? 

Not stirring the pot intentionally, OnStar usually wants to get feedback of their systems to make it better than the last model year. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Glad nobody was seriously hurt. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Wow. Glad you guys are okay!


----------

